# Tips for entry-level jobs



## skaidriite

Looking for ideas/suggestions/tips on finding a job in Germany or elsewhere in Europe

Currently in the U.S, looking for an entry-level positions and would like to see how others started a career abroad.

A bit about me:
- A recent US graduate with International Business/Marketing degree
- From Latvia (EU Passport), permanent resident of the United States
- Fluent English, Latvian and basic knowledge of German.
- Studied abroad in Japan, Germany. Have done marketing at a University Study Abroad Office, have tutored high school students.

Would like to pursue a career either in Marketing/Branding/Advertisement or in International Education (Study/Work Abroad etc)

I am completely lost in the online websites that offer interesting internships or to teach English, but most ask a program fee and do not pay

So, how did you start your career?? Any tips would be greatly appreciated, especially if you know some good websites to start with! 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------

